# Australian PR



## patricerafferty (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi guys  I'm currently in the proces of applying for my 820 partner visa and I have just had a thought: is there any lead way to permanent residency for living in Australia for 10 years straight?........

As far as I know there is not but just incase someone knows something I don't lol.
I am a UK citizen and have been here for 11 years.


----------



## tijanaoc (Mar 13, 2017)

Not as far as I know - there's no automatic pathway to permanent residency if you have been temporarily resident for any period of time.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Which visas have you held over for past 11 years? 

Some temporary visas can lead to PR.


----------

